# How do you soften chick peas for hummus?



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I boil and boil and boil and boil (you get the picture) but my chick peas still feel way too firm. How do I soften them appropriately for hummmus?


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you soak them before you boil?


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's what I do:
Bring a pot of chickpeas to a boil, take off heat. Let soak overnight. Works every time for me and no additional cooking required.


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

The chef at a Lebanese restaurant told me to cook them with 1 tsp. of baking soda to make them soften without cooking them to death. I haven't cooked chickpeas since I got this tip, but I think it would work.
Hope this helps.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I always soak beans overnight and then cook for about eight hours in my crockpot. You do have to plan ahead, though.


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Awesome tips! To answer your question, I do usually boil them first and then soak overnight, then I boil and boil and boil after that because they still feel really hard to me. I don't have a food processor so I need to be able to mash them by hand and it seems like they never get to that "mealy" kind of consistency.

A rice cooker or a crock pot may fill the bill and I'll try that baking soda trick. Thanks!


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Try some kombu sea vegetable while boiling your chick peas that have been soaked for at least 8 hrs. I boil for about 45 mins. and that's all they need.


----------

